# Is Liana Root safe for the aquarium?



## Jafooli (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi

Today I went to a fish shop and purchased some Liana Root 3ft for £7.50 as I thought it looked good and they told me they use it in there aquariums. Anyhow I purchased it and thought I would do my research on the i-net, but I cant find anything about it being used in a aquarium just that its a good climbing root for lizards etc.

Its from the tropical rainforest and it had a monkey on it lol, nothing about it coming from underwater, so anyone have advice on this? If it is ok and suitable does anyone also know any low-med light plant that will wrap around it, like a kind of ivy but underwater.... as I think moss around it would take its appeal away if is aquarium safe. 

Thanks


----------



## Darks!de (Oct 19, 2004)

Pics?


----------



## Jafooli (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't have any pics right now from my tank, but this is a mirror image of what I have in my tank. 

http://komodoproducts.com/sites/def...rge/sites/default/files/products/82715_00.jpg

I purchased a 3ft one and they also sold 6ft one's.

This is a pic of the Vine in the rainforest:

http://images.tutorvista.com/content/feed/tvcs/liana.jpg

I have read they are vines that grow in the rainforest, I have also only found 2 other people on the i-net who have posted the same question as me, and then they woke up and found there fish dead but both people did not know there water parameters.... I decided to take the risk, and its been in my tank for 2 days now and all is fine so far. 

I have read also when they are shipped they could be sprayed with some type of Fungicides, to kill any pests etc, so that could have been the reason for fish death. 

I am not sure what else I should be looking for rather then fish showing any symptoms, I guess I can re-test my PH later today and see how that is. 

If any fish randomly die I will be sure to post it here, encase anyone else obtains some of this root, but I had no where to soak a 3ft piece of wood for weeks, so I just stuck it in and hoped lol. 

My LFS did say they use it in there tanks, but I only saw a piece in a show tank not in use, but there was a couple of damp pieces that look like they could of been used, and they been selling this root a couple of years ago I went and still selling it so we will see.


----------



## chiisaimomo (May 24, 2013)

I don't have any answers for you, but I'd love to know if this is toxic as well :/ For the past month I've been looking for vine ideas for the jungle-scape I'm trying to put together.. if anybody, including OP, has info please share!


----------



## Jafooli (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey chiisaimomo

I have had the Liana Root in my tank since I posted this thread, so just over a month. 

I can say none of my fish have died, none have acted weird, no flashing etc. 

The Liana Root it self liked to float a bit but I had it going all the way cross my tank so I kind of wedged it, and its now sunk. 

I don't want to tell you its safe, because I also did research and could find no answers on the internet about it, only it does come shipped over and sometimes its sprayed with fungicide, so I presume its where you buy it from and who you trust, when I purchased mine, I purchased a damp piece and at the checkout they said they use it in there tanks and its aquarium safe, so I took the gamble and all was fine.

I guess if you go ahead and buy some just add some at a time, and monitor your fish during the day, or soak it for few weeks as people recommend, I just put mine straight in as it was so long it would not fit in a bucket lol. 

Good luck with your jungle scape.


----------



## chiisaimomo (May 24, 2013)

Well it's good to hear you haven't had any problems so far! I couldn't find any information on it since I posted here too, but I'll have to just take a gamble and try it out sometime (if I can find it!). I'll have to look out for a safe dealer too, thanks for the tips


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

That wood is also called "monkey ladder". I've heard that it will start to decompose in about a year. Found that info on dendroboards. But who knows!

How is it doing for you sofar? I have often thought about using monkey ladder in the aquarium.

You can also find it at Black Jungle Terrarium Supply under "Jungle Liana".


----------



## Jafooli (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey

Just an update, I still have it in my tank, and all my water parameters are fine, I will keep an eye on it, but it still seems quite strong, It seems the type of wood that could decompose so cheers for the heads up but hopefully it will stay strong for many more months or maybe years. 

I guess the main concern when buying Liana would be if it was sprayed with Fungicides. But apart from that it defiantly works in the aquarium. :biggrin:


----------



## chiisaimomo (May 24, 2013)

Wow! I kind of gave up on this subject because of inconclusive data/opinions, thank you so much for replying! It's great to hear it's safe other than a possible decomposing factor. But then, I could just replace it, so that doesn't trouble me. I'll definitely have to try and get my hands on some fungicide-free stuff, but thank you again for giving us an update


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

I figure that for them to get quantities of this - they must be killing rainforest. It takes years and years for Liana to get that thick.


----------

